# Anybody preorder Left 4 Dead 2?



## Kirizaki (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm guessing the answer is yes, so this is pretty much WHO preordered Left 4 Dead 2?

The Spitter is really creepy/scary lookin'... So much so that she might actually make the game SCARY! XD I'll still play it, though. The Jockey's going to be really interesting, too. He's gonna be the new headhumper.


----------



## Michi-Jinx (Oct 10, 2009)

I plan on it soon, Have you seen the female boomer? o_e


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 10, 2009)

Given the boycott of it, probably not. But valve will win when everyone buys it anyways.


----------



## Patton89 (Oct 10, 2009)

I will probably buy it when it comes out, but i wont preorder it.
I never really pre-order games.


----------



## Kirizaki (Oct 10, 2009)

Michi-Jinx said:


> I plan on it soon, Have you seen the female boomer? o_e



XD Yea, I have.

And I completely disagree with the boycott. IT DOESN'T MAKE SENSE. It's a completely different game. If they were to add all of this content into the original game, IT WOULDN'T BE THE SAME GAME ANYMORE, and it'd lose some of its luster that way.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Oct 10, 2009)

INB4 people rant against Valve ITT.

I've preordered with 3 friends, got the game for 33.75 a piece. WE SHALL HAVE BATS!


----------



## Adrianfolf (Oct 10, 2009)

Didn't really care for the first one all that much. I'm getting more RPGs on the PS3 now that they are coming out


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 10, 2009)

Incendiary ammo FTW.


----------



## Holsety (Oct 11, 2009)

Fat black men ftw- I mean what


----------



## Catgirl450 (Oct 11, 2009)

I preordered it... Liked the first one but felt it was missing something, hopefully this one will solve it =)


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 11, 2009)

Michi-Jinx said:


> I plan on it soon, Have you seen the female boomer? o_e


 

The Spitter shoots harmful acid though, not harmless bile.


Anywho, I probably will preorder it when the money comes.  I decided to preorder Borderlands the last time I had money.


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 11, 2009)

I wouldn't call the Boomer's bile harmless by any means; you can't see jack shit when that hits you, so if another boss comes wandering through, you're buggered six ways to Sunday.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 11, 2009)

So, does GameStop have some gimmick when you pre-order this? Like an crappy exclusive weapon or outfit or something?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Oct 11, 2009)

Dunno about Gamestop but those that preorder though Steam get bats!


----------



## Smelge (Oct 11, 2009)

The boycott is bullshit anyway.

"WE DUNT WANT TO BUY L4D2 COS ITS LIKE DLC WOT THEY WANT 2 CHARGE 4"

How many other games companies give out DLC for free? Like Valve have done twice for L4D?

Besides, there's whole new characters, enemies, levels, weapons and all that. It's more than an expansion, it's practically a rebuild. Therefore something they should be charging for.


----------



## SkieFire (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm skipping this and getting L4D3 next year.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 11, 2009)

I pre ordered due to hearing Valve saying "Female Boomer"

I really gotta see and kill that fatty


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 11, 2009)

Crysix Corps said:


> I pre ordered due to hearing Valve saying "Female Boomer"
> 
> I really gotta see and kill that fatty



The female Boomer isn't a Boomer.

Boomers vomit on you to blind you and attract the horde. Spitters (what everyone is calling the "female Boomer") spit acid that damages you over time, but which also does not attract the horde. 

The Spitter is quite unattractive, even for a zombie. I mean, no arms and a beer gut with pigtails and a missing lower jaw? Christ. Even if you were a necrophiliac you'd need a fucking grocery bag over the head to deal with that.


----------



## Fenra (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm waiting till I can get my hands on the demo of it, both to see if it stands up to what it promises and thus nets my cash (though I have faith it will seeing how I love the first one) and to see if my PC can take it. While it can play the first one fine I'm a little concerned about this one as the graphics seem improved and I dont want to spend Â£30 odd for a game I can barely run, lord knows I've done that before.


----------



## Kirizaki (Oct 11, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> The female Boomer isn't a Boomer.
> 
> Boomers vomit on you to blind you and attract the horde. Spitters (what everyone is calling the "female Boomer") spit acid that damages you over time, but which also does not attract the horde.
> 
> The Spitter is quite unattractive, even for a zombie. I mean, no arms and a beer gut with pigtails and a missing lower jaw? Christ. Even if you were a necrophiliac you'd need a fucking grocery bag over the head to deal with that.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEJTDUDrq0M Starting around 1:20. We're not talking about the spitter. I know about the hillbilly girl with the rotted neck who spits acid. We're talking about A FEMALE BOOMER.


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 11, 2009)

It didn't act like a Boomer, that's for sure; instead of spewing shit everywhere she just started hitting the guy.


----------



## Kirizaki (Oct 12, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> It didn't act like a Boomer, that's for sure; instead of spewing shit everywhere she just started hitting the guy.



When the guy is running away, she starts to vomit at him as he's trying to escape, right before he gets hit by the jockey.


----------



## Neon_Infection (Oct 12, 2009)

Planning on it. And I really want to play as the jockey.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 12, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> It didn't act like a Boomer, that's for sure; instead of spewing shit everywhere she just started hitting the guy.


 

The survivors didn't act like real survivors, that's for sure.


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 12, 2009)

I want Half-Life 3, not another excuse to cash in on a sequel to a mod that went to standalone game status.


----------



## Kryn (Oct 12, 2009)

I've preordered. I mean I already knew I was going to get the game so might as well get it while it's $5 cheaper.


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 13, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> The survivors didn't act like real survivors, that's for sure.



A normal survivor would have the survival quotient of a jellyfish in a blast furnace. They'd be zombie chow in ten seconds.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 13, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> A normal survivor would have the survival quotient of a jellyfish in a blast furnace. They'd be zombie chow in ten seconds.


 

I'm talking about the people playing it.  >:C


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 13, 2009)

Glaice said:


> I want Half-Life 3, not another excuse to cash in on a sequel to a mod that went to standalone game status.



And yet people still claim Valve cares about their fans when we've heard *how* much about episode 3?


----------



## Kryn (Oct 13, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> And yet people still claim Valve cares about their fans when we've heard *how* much about episode 3?



I'd rather them take their time and release a polished product like they always do than just rush it out the door like most producers.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm still waiting for a class update in TF2.

Technically, L4D team (Turtle Cove) =/= the team that does TF2/HL/other Valve games. However, L4D2 required the other team as well, hence people seeing the lack of updates.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Oct 14, 2009)

Preordered and paid for.


----------



## banzaiwolfe (Oct 15, 2009)

I went in on a 4 pack with a couple friends...$33.75/copy is a great deal.


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 15, 2009)

I preordered it. Good times.


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Oct 15, 2009)

Boycotting it up, nuff said.


----------



## Kirizaki (Oct 15, 2009)

Brinster said:


> Boycotting it up, nuff said.



Excellent failure.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Oct 15, 2009)

Brinster said:


> Boycotting it up, nuff said.



Tool.

Boycotts don't mean shit when probably millions of other people will be buying it, with or without you.


----------



## xcliber (Oct 15, 2009)

Preordered it the day it became available on Steam. Jerk boycott of L4D2 means less annoying jerks come gametime.

I already knew I was gonna get it, so I might as well preorder it while it's 5 bucks cheaper.

I'm about done with L4D1 since I have almost every achievement minus the versus ones. (I hate versus mode)
I was ready for L4D2 since before they announced it.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 15, 2009)

And this is why sometimes I hate Valve for bringing games to consoles.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 15, 2009)

Brinster said:


> Boycotting it up, nuff said.


 

I hope you know the boycott ended. The owners of the original "Boycott L4D2" Steam group was closed due to the fact that Valve hates idiots so they flew them Seattle to try it out firsthand. Afterwards, the two idiots finally went "Oh hey, this is pretty fun," and closed the group down. Only the elite few little girls who think it should be an expansion are left, but no one pays attention to them because their arguments are nonexistant.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Oct 15, 2009)

In case ya'll haven't h3rd, demo drops the 27th. I'm totally ready to get all teased!


----------



## MBlueWolf (Oct 16, 2009)

I never got L4D1 because I have no money, then all of a sudden I hear part 2 is coming out. I figured L4D1 would also be like Gears of War 2 multiplayer in that pretty much everyone is an asshole who thinks they are awesome for getting a fucking point. I also thought there would be a bunch of the opposite extreme, idiots who walk right up to the zombies and get everyone killed. Since L4D1 appears to be tailored to multiplayer only, I just never bothered saving up the money for it. I'm more of a single player kind of guy. I do admit, killing zombies is interesting and a lot of fun. I just prefer to kill them on my own than rely on people to back me up.

If I do decide to go for L4D, should I go straight to part 2 or get part 1 first, then get part 2 later?


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 16, 2009)

MBlueWolf said:


> I never got L4D1 because I have no money, then all of a sudden I hear part 2 is coming out. I figured L4D1 would also be like Gears of War 2 multiplayer in that pretty much everyone is an asshole who thinks they are awesome for getting a fucking point. I also thought there would be a bunch of the opposite extreme, idiots who walk right up to the zombies and get everyone killed. Since L4D1 appears to be tailored to multiplayer only, I just never bothered saving up the money for it. I'm more of a single player kind of guy. I do admit, killing zombies is interesting and a lot of fun. I just prefer to kill them on my own than rely on people to back me up.
> 
> If I do decide to go for L4D, should I go straight to part 2 or get part 1 first, then get part 2 later?


 

Left 4 Dead is multiplayer-centered, but there is a single-player mode with AI controlled teammates.  And, I'd probably just go with 2, as the first one lacked a bit in terms of variety.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 16, 2009)

MBlueWolf said:


> I never got L4D1 because I have no money, then all of a sudden I hear part 2 is coming out. I figured L4D1 would also be like Gears of War 2 multiplayer in that pretty much everyone is an asshole who thinks they are awesome for getting a fucking point. I also thought there would be a bunch of the opposite extreme, idiots who walk right up to the zombies and get everyone killed. Since L4D1 appears to be tailored to multiplayer only, I just never bothered saving up the money for it. I'm more of a single player kind of guy. I do admit, killing zombies is interesting and a lot of fun. I just prefer to kill them on my own than rely on people to back me up.



You really best not play multiplayer of *ANY* game then. Even if a game doesn't have any Fan Dumb, expect to be told to "Suck less" if you dislike any other multiplayer game.


----------



## Kryn (Oct 16, 2009)

MBlueWolf said:


> <snip>



Well L4D has a totally different style of play, It's not a competitive FPS it's a Co-op game.

In other words, don't play online with strangers get some friends to play with you, then it's actually fun.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 16, 2009)

Yeah, because it's co-op I actually liked it better than most competitive games except too many people ragequit or order you to not have fun because they wanna get achievements.


----------



## MBlueWolf (Oct 16, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> You really best not play multiplayer of *ANY* game then. Even if a game doesn't have any Fan Dumb, expect to be told to "Suck less" if you dislike any other multiplayer game.



As someone who plays on Xbox Live, there are many games that have multiplayer that are fun to play with even strangers. Most of them are the arcade games though. I guess that is a testament to how the older gamers were smarter than the punk kids of today. Old games have better people playing them. So no, not every multiplayer has that.



Kryn said:


> Well L4D has a totally different style of play, It's not a competitive FPS it's a Co-op game.
> 
> In other words, don't play online with strangers get some friends to play with you, then it's actually fun.



Ah. Then I probably won't get the game then. I will spend my money on other games. That answers my question.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 16, 2009)

MBlueWolf said:


> Ah. Then I probably won't get the game then. I will spend my money on other games. That answers my question.


 
Lol no friends


----------



## MBlueWolf (Oct 18, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Lol no friends



Believe what you want.


----------



## TehSean (Oct 18, 2009)

Yeah.. Helped someone out get the 4pack preorder discount.


----------

